# Keeping a US address needed?



## RockyPoint Dan (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all,

Thanks for this forum. I have read many of the posts here and appreciate the information provided. 

My wife and I currently live in Phoenix and own a property in Puerto Penasco (bank trust applied for). Our lease is coming up in Phoenix for renewal and we are considering living at our Puerto Penasco place for 6 to 12 months to save money and enjoy some beach time instead of staying here another year. I will be able to keep my job in the US as it consists of email and some phone communication. Very easy to work remotely from anywhere.

My question is do I need to somehow keep a US address for vehicle registration, AZ tax purposes and to keep my company subsidized health insurance? Not sure if this is needed or how to go about this if I'm not physically in the US. My thinking is to to return to the US after my short sabatical.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tdemex (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd suggest keeping a US address, things come up that you don't think of. I have a PO Box in Laredo, they in turn have an outlet in Monterrey MX. This has been working out very well for me, as they get packages to me without inspections and shipping is very reasonable. When I worked in Saltillo for 3 years I was able to get a box there, with a US address as well, it was like a Mailboxes and more but in Mexico. I'd assume most areas with a large population would have these services. tdemex


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

RockyPoint Dan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thanks for this forum. I have read many of the posts here and appreciate the information provided.
> 
> ...


I would strongly suggest that you keep a US address especially since you're planning to return to the states. For sure you should keep the US address if it allows you to retain your insurance and keep your car registration up to date. It's also a lot easier to change from on US address to another rather than change to a Mexican one. I had one credit card company that had fits when I tried to use my Mexican address. Their big problem was the exchange rate and the fact that they couldn't collect if they needed to. No enforceable lawsuit is needed.

I have a sister-in-law that lives in the states and we've changed our mailing address to her home. She gets our mail and let's us know what is what. Then she can either file in the garbage, open it, scan it and send it to us or just re mail it to our box at MailBox Etc. We use MailBox Etc. to receive our packages and any mail that needs to have signatures, etc. It's worked very well for over a year.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with keeping a US address. That is what I did. That way I can keep my BOA account and Capital One charge cards with no problem. Also I needed a US address to maintain my health insurance. I use earthclassmail for most of my mail and a freind's address for entities that don't accept post office box addresses. You can also get a physical US address with earthclassmail but it costs more.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

It isn't necessary to keep a US address but it does make many things much easier to deal with.

I do precisely the same thing as pappabee. If you have a family member or good friend willing to do that for you, it works wonderfully.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

If you have a Mexican address on your BofA account, you can not wire funds to your Mexican bank. You get an error message stating something about and invalid address. If you receive Social Security, you will get a form from them every year that must be filled out and returned else they stop your check or direct deposit.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

We also have a US address. What we did though was simply stop mail at our previous home address rather than have it forwarded. That way we could notify particular people/companies that would need to reach us and let all the junk mail get stopped at our previous post office. This way the friend that is accepting mail on our behalf doesn't have to go through all the junk. It's important though to not let people/bills fall through the cracks. with e-mail connections this isn't so much an issue.


----------

